# Question about TOTW Pacific Stream



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOTW is made by Diamond, and as of last summer all Diamond products are ethoxyquin free.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> TOTW is made by Diamond, and as of last summer all Diamond products are ethoxyquin free.


Just want to second this. I fed the Pacific stream for a short while before I realized that they wouldn't guarantee the fish hadn't been preserved in ethoxyquin...I immediately stopped feeding it even though my dogs did FANTASTIC on the food. I'm going to resume feeding 2 of my dogs the Pacific Stream very soon.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! still researching before I make a switch but this is good information!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, as said- TOTW is now ethoxyquin free... I believe around May 2010.

Woot! Love this food for our boy right now.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Just wanted to say if you have a Costco they have a new grain free food called Natures Domain also made by Diamond. It is about $31.99 for a 35lb bag.
Here are the ingredients:
Ingredients: Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid

Here are the ingredients for TOTW 
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

We are currently making the switch to Nature's Domain Salmon Meal and Sweet Potatoes from a food that had grain and was rated slightly lower. So far so good! No gas or squishy poo. I am by far not a dog food expert, just thought I would let you know about this option. Only at Costco for now.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

both of mine are on Pacific Stream and are doing well on it


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley is eating this food and getting a scoop of "Coat Gro" from Nature's Farmacy. Holy smokes, what a better coat he is showing. I am pleased so far, and I plan to rotate flavors.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

TOTW is what I feed my three also. They all three do wonderfully on this food, and have never had one problem with it. As Jill mentioned about Copleys coat, this is one of the things I really have noticed with my three as well, great coats.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Here Here for Taste of the Wild.
Great Coats indeed!!!

Our Girls have been on the rotation of TOTW formulas for quite some time now.

A plus also is all 3 formulas are under 400 calories per cup..
that is hard to find in a kibble that is not a weight controlled formula.

almost all the kibbles are well over 400 per cup..

below is Karmin & Savannah Mae..
Nothing but the best for them at whatever the price..
[spoiled ain't the word for these 2 "Mama's girls"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

caligal said:


> Just wanted to say if you have a Costco they have a new grain free food called Natures Domain also made by Diamond. It is about $31.99 for a 35lb bag.
> Here are the ingredients:
> Ingredients: Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid
> 
> ...


I tried to find this food at our local Costco and they aren't carrying it. I called Diamond and they didn't have any suggestions other than to put a note in the suggestion box at Costco or feed them TOTW, which is what I am already feeding. Just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I switched my 2 performance dogs from Orijen, to TOTW Pacific Stream last December because of the cost, and they are doing great on it! Still tons of energy, great coats, nice muscle tone, and the one that would get dirty ears, no longer does. I am very happy with it


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs love it, but they are gaining weight on it!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this food! My dogs gobble it up, their poops are perfect (oxymoron, I know.) We have shiny coats, beautiful teeth, clean ears, etc. I do mix it with TOTW High Prairie to change up the proteins.


----------

